# is there a different format for screenplays for musical?



## Guitar_chick133 (Mar 31, 2008)

just wondering, because i had an idea for one and was thinking about writing it.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Mar 31, 2008)

Then you're in trouble.   There is almost NO interest in orginal musicals (as opposed to filming successful stage musicals)   I've gotten HELL on reviews for screenplays with lyrics in them.

But to answer, I'd say no, you just stack the lyrics up like dialogue.   Bummer page breaks and stuff because they're so long.  You can break up the lyrics with action, just alike any dialog.

Some people suggest that you not put lyrics in the script, but attach the songs after the script itself.  I think that's insane.  But my experiences with screenplays with lyrics in them has been VERY negative.  (Although it looks like one will be optioned. Or not.)


----------



## Wallmaker (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, good question.  I found this in the databanks of SimplyScripts.com for the movie version of the musical RENT.  It's the shooting script... which has numbered shots (not imporant for your draft), but it's format for where there's music and where the dialogue is pretty smart.  When it busts into a song, the lyrics are in italics, but run like normal dialogue format wise.

RENT Script: http://shakti.trincoll.edu/~afine/screen2.pdf

Now, are you thinking movie musical or theater musical?  Most musicals start off in the theater and playrighting is a different format.  I couldn't tell from your question which format you were looking for.  If you're interested in the play format, I recommend looking up a musical you like online.  Same for screenplays, too.

Cheers and good luck,
Kay


----------



## Guitar_chick133 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was just thinking about it is all. maybe some day. I was wanting to make a screenplay but it could be a stage play. I was just wondering in case i decided to do it.

I'm actually not clever enough to do an original musical. lol. i was thinking more of something like how across the universe did with Beatles songs. i was thinking would be cool with "Decemberists" songs lol.


----------



## Wallmaker (Apr 1, 2008)

First of all, don't discount yourself Guitar chick. In your other post about writer partners you also say you aren't that good of a writer anyway. You're in a writing forum where we're all here to learn! And you're dreaming up ambitious writerly dreams (ie, musicals). I had a prof who once told me (I was very fustrated with a piece of mine at the time) that writers often take on projects that are years ahead of their level of their current writing skills because it calls to them. So you might be able to lay down the tracks for this piece now, plan out some characters, plot points and ideas, and maybe in a year or two, this piece might be a better fit after you immerse yourself in musicals and more screenplays. But that doesn't mean you should beat up on yourself in the meantime!


----------



## Guitar_chick133 (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah, I know I shouldn't beat up on my self, it just kind of comes out sometimes whithout even thinking really. The whole thing about not being clever enough to do  an original musical though is slightly based on the fact that I am a musician ( guitar and vocals) and I can't write a song to save my life.   I also kind of have three things that I am wanting to do in life that are all tugging at me at once ( music, writing, and acting) and what kills me is that I feel like I have to give up at least one at some point, but I don't want to let go of any of them. It doesn't help that all of them ( so i've been told) are not "real" jobs. or something like that.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Apr 2, 2008)

Let me suggest that before tacklig the musical...which as I mentioned is a VERY tough sale...that you try some short scripts to get your legs.   And writing some ordinary songs.  Both "musical" scripts I wrote are almost entirely based on songs I'd written over the years before.


----------



## evadri (Apr 26, 2008)

Wallmaker, thanks for that link to the Rent script. Great idea about italicising lyrics. I've written a full draft of a movie-musical, using the catalogue of a well-known artist from the 70s. (Same concept as Across The Universe.) Looking at the Rent script is answering some of my formatting questions. I'm still unsure about montages - should I number each image/mini-scene, or should I just use the setting as a slugline (like in the Rent script)? I'm hesitant to use just the setting, because sometimes the time is important too. 

Guitar Chick - my advice is to experiment. Write as much as you can. I wrote several smaller scripts before embarking on full-length features. Musicals are great fun to work on. Perhaps, once you've honed both your screenwriting and songwriting skills, you could write a musical of small scope that you could produce yourself or with a group of artistic friends. I advise you to check out 'Once' - this is an awesome, modern, original musical movie. It might inspire you!  Once (2006)


----------



## Linton Robinson (Apr 26, 2008)

Italic lyrics is NOT a good idea for a spec script.  
But, for that matter, musicals are not a good idea for a spec script, so you have little to lose.

I would wonder, offhand, if there have been any spec musical scripts made into films since maybe the forties.


----------



## Wallmaker (Apr 26, 2008)

Just let her write it and worry about that.  I put this elsewhere in the forum, but I started an adaption of one my favorite books in the world... I'll never get the rights... (Until I'm rich and famous that is  ) but it was really GREAT practice at learning how to adapt something...and I put forth more effort because it was something I was passionate about.  Let's face it, very few spec scripts ever get made, musical or not, but they are educational, helpful to your process, and can be used as calling cards to show people what you can do.


----------



## evadri (Apr 26, 2008)

Lin, since you disagree, please tell me the best way you think I should I format the lyrics. Presently I have them in a smaller, caps font. I get that you think musicals aren't a good idea. I'm sure most producers etc agree with that. But mine is written. It's done. So I may as well format it properly. I have no idea if it will ever be sold, but at this point I don't even care because I love this script so much.

Moulin Rouge, Across The Universe, Once - the former two recycle music, and all of them have been made by established artists/directors, but they are original stories and audiences loved them.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Apr 27, 2008)

None of those were from spec scripts.

You don't want use weird fonts, sizes, colors, type faces, bold, italic, etc, in your scripts.

I didn't say I didn't think musicals are a good idea.  I've written two original screenplays with original lyrics.

But it's not a big hit with producers.

And it doesn't change the way you write a script.


----------



## evadri (Apr 27, 2008)

I know they weren't spec scripts. I'm just saying that there is a market, albeit a small one, for musicals.

So what exactly do you use for the lyrics in your screenplays? That's all I want to know.


----------

